# Size of NYC Hudson loco?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how long the NYC Hudson was? The prototype?

I thought that info would be readily available on the net but googling for quite a while gave me nothing.
The best I could find was the wheelbase but I wanted the length buffer to buffer.

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might want to search for NYC Hudson dimensions locomotive Images. Perhaps they contain the information you seek.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Knut,
From my Model Railroader Cyclopedia, they show the locomotive to be 54' 1⅝" and the tender 41' 9⅜".
By the looks of the line, you just add the two together for the total combined length.
Do you need any other measurements?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

**** Habilis said:


> You might want to search for NYC Hudson dimensions locomotive Images. Perhaps they contain the information you seek.


Thanks,
I had already tried that but it got me nowhere


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Knut,
> From my Model Railroader Cyclopedia, they show the locomotive to be 54' 1⅝" and the tender 41' 9⅜".
> By the looks of the line, you just add the two together for the total combined length.
> Do you need any other measurements?
> ...


Thanks Dave,

That is perfect

Knut, Montreal, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My 1/29th Dreyfuss Hudson scale model is 40" front of engine to back of tender. I make that 96' and a bit - possibly a foot less as mine isn't close-coupled.

However, my Twentieth Century book shows a J3a de-streamlined Hudson at 106' 1 5/16" (!) over couplers. That's with the centipede (PT-1) tender.

As David says, the engine is shown as 54' 1 5/8" in either streamlined or un-streamlined form. With the shorter tender at 41' 9" it will be 96'.


----------

